# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Agua, una inversión casi tan valiosa como el Oro.

## REEGE

*Agua, una inversión casi tan valiosa como el oro.
Roberto Arnaz - lunes 11 de julio de 2011, 13:15* Con los precios del oro al alza, el cobre alcanzando su máximo histórico y el petróleo por encima de los 100 dólares el barril, nadie duda de que 2011 será el año de las materias primas. Sin embargo, casi todos los inversores se olvidan de una que es imprescindible para el funcionamiento de casi cualquier sector industrial, el agua.

En la actualidad, más de 1.000 millones de personas carecen de agua limpia para beber y otros 2.000 millones viven en condiciones higiénicas muy precarias. Además, la ONU prevé que las necesidades del líquido elemento aumentarán un 55% en los próximos 20 años, hasta el punto de comprometer las reservas naturales del planeta.

Los especialistas de las Naciones Unidas advierten que las sequías afectarán al 67% del planeta en 2025. Y es que, sólo el 3% el agua que hay en el planeta es apta para el consumo humano, pero únicamente el 1% está a nuestra disposición. El resto se encuentra congelada o en mantos acuíferos subterráneos.

Con más de 80 países sufriendo ya temporadas de escasez de agua, entre ellos China, Egipto, India, Israel, México e incluso Estados Unidos, los gurús de la bolsa han encontrado en esta materia prima el commodity de moda para las próximas décadas.

*Una escasez muy rentable.*
Al tratarse de un bien limitado, existe un mercado bursátil muy activo. El agua cotiza en diversos índices en los que están presentes empresas ligadas a la industria del agua, como el Dow Jones, el ISE-B&S y S&P, que cuentan con una división exclusiva ligada al líquido del que nació la vida.

A pesar de que muchos consideran éticamente reprobable especular con un bien básico y necesario, el agua ha generado una rentabilidad cercana al 6% a los inversionistas en lo que va de año. La mayoría de nosotros da por hecho que es una materia prima barata, pero en algunos países el litro de agua embotellada es casi tan caro como el litro de gasolina.

Los expertos apuntan hasta cuatro posibilidades para invertir en agua: las empresas ligadas a la distribución, con un mercado mundial de 800.000 millones de dólares; las compañías especialistas en tratamiento de aguas; las relacionadas con la tecnología para mejorar la eficiencia; y las dedicadas al consumo.

Este último sector, el del agua embotellada, no ha parado de crecer exponencialmente en la última década. A partir de un pico de crecimiento del 19% en el año 2004, el ritmo se ha mantenido fijo en un 10%. Sólo en Estados Unidos las ventas de botellas de agua superan los 60.000 millones de dólares al año.

Fuente:es.finance.yahoo.com

----------


## perdiguera

Todo lo que es escaso es susceptible de ser especulado.
Y especuladores y desaprensivos, que más o menos es lo mismo, los hay a montones.

----------

